# Random guy takes grass from my yard



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

This is from my driveway camera from today. I saw on a different camera that they drove all the way down my block and only stopped in front of my house. It looks like the guy took grass from my yard, and off they went. Anyone know what the reason for this might have been?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

He's going to sprig his yard a handful at a time.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hmm. I want to believe they are admiring the lawn and just touching it to see if it's real. It's hard to ignore how premeditated the whole thing appears. It is odd. There could be a perfectly normal explanation. Stay aware if you run into them.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Phids said:


> This is from my driveway camera from today. I saw on a different camera that they drove all the way down my block and only stopped in front of my house. It looks like the guy took grass from my yard, and off they went. Anyone know what the reason for this might have been?


The people in the bubble are weird, and that's not surprising to me.

No idea though why someone would rip out a handful. I'd suggest cutting lower so there isn't much to grab. 😂


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm thinking he was taking some to compare with his yard to see if it is the same grass. Or he just hit the pipe a time or two too much.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

This is why I have planted random land mines and booby traps throughout my front yard.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Maybe he was checking to see if it was real? I've had that comment a few times


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Usually checking to see if it's natural or artificial turf.

Pop a plug out with a Pro-Plugger and offer to sell him a "Starter Kit" for $50. :lol:


----------

